# Enduro-Treff Alzenau-Hanau



## Kulminator (23. April 2016)

Hi Leute, 

hier entsteht ein *neuer* Biketreff für Enduro und Trailfahrer. 
Seid von Anfang an hier dabei und fahrt regelmässig mit.

HK, MIL, Flowtrails, Nightrides usw. stehen auf dem Programm.
Gefahren wird meist Samstags und auch unter der Woche abends.

Wer Böcke auf neue Leute hat, ist hier richtig.


----------



## Simsi (23. April 2016)

wenn ich denn mal umgezogen bin, auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (23. April 2016)

Da simmer dabei Kulminator!


----------



## Climax_66 (23. April 2016)

Wenn wieder Wetter ist kanns los gehen.


----------



## Kulminator (23. April 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wenn wieder Wetter ist kanns los gehen.



Perfekt. Hoffentlich nächste Woche?!?


----------



## Climax_66 (23. April 2016)

Das glaub ich noch nicht, ganze nächste Woche naß, bin schon auf Entzug über 3 Wochen nicht mehr aufm Bock, wenn Wetter keine Zeit, wenn Zeit kein Wetter!


----------



## chr0815 (23. April 2016)

Hey Hey Hey,

hätte auch mal Lust, aber bin konditionell noch ein echtes Wrack


----------



## Simsi (24. April 2016)

chr0815 schrieb:


> Hey Hey Hey,
> 
> hätte auch mal Lust, aber bin konditionell noch ein echtes Wrack


da hilft nur  so oft wie es nur geht Feierabend Runde fahren 
Ich bin fast ein halbes Jahr nimmer auf dem Bike gewesen, fang auch erst wieder bei 10km an.
Ich schau das ich jetzt jeden zweiten Tag ne Runde drehe und die km steigere...zwischendrin dann immer wieder Fahrtechnik training..mein aktueller Bunny Hop gleicht aktuell eher nem Walross Hop


----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2016)

chr0815 schrieb:


> ... aber bin konditionell noch ein echtes Wrack



... sagen meist diejenigen, die als Erster ankommen 

Also, wenn deine Kondition für bergab reicht, kommen wir damit klar...


----------



## Climax_66 (24. April 2016)

Jo, da haste Recht, hoch fahrn macht aber auch Laune weil da Unterhält man sich und man ist voller Vorfreude auf die Abfahrt. So schlecht kann die Konti gar nicht sein wenn man von Rheine bzw. Babenhausen aufm Kamm fahren will.


----------



## chr0815 (24. April 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Jo, da haste Recht, hoch fahrn macht aber auch Laune weil da Unterhält man sich und man ist voller Vorfreude auf die Abfahrt. So schlecht kann die Konti gar nicht sein wenn man von Rheine bzw. Babenhausen aufm Kamm fahren will.



Ich komm gebürtig aus Rheine bin letztens aber in die nähe von FFM gezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2016)




----------



## Climax_66 (24. April 2016)

Nächsten Samstag könnte man Alternative in Orb helfen zu shapen mit Streckenbesichtung und anschließender Einkehr!


----------



## cube-rider-73 (26. April 2016)

Servus ,
fahre auch Kamm von Mainflingen aus , würd mal reinschnuppern , wenn es mal Zeitlich passt.


----------



## Kulminator (26. April 2016)

cube-rider-73 schrieb:


> Servus ,
> fahre auch Kamm von Mainflingen aus , würd mal reinschnuppern , wenn es mal Zeitlich passt.


Servus, wir machen das schon passend ... einen geeigneten Treffpunkt, der für alle gut zu erreichen ist, such ich noch. Habe aber schon eine Idee...


----------



## Climax_66 (26. April 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Servus, wir machen das schon passend ... einen geeigneten Treffpunkt, der für alle gut zu erreichen ist, such ich noch. Habe aber schon eine Idee...


Las hören die Idee.....so fern wir bei mir im Vorgarten radeln, nehm ich euch beim Checker vorm Schaufenster in Empfang, das ungläubige das richtge Equipment gleich mal in Augenschein nehmen können.


----------



## Kulminator (26. April 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Las hören die Idee.....so fern wir bei mir im Vorgarten radeln, nehm ich euch beim Checker vorm Schaufenster in Empfang, das ungläubige das richtge Equipment gleich mal in Augenschein nehmen können.



Treffpunkt beim Checker wäre (mangels Rocky) politisch nicht korrekt.
Wenn du von der A45 Alzenau Mitte runterfährst und gleich vor dem Meerhofsee rechts reinfährst. Da gibt es ausreichend Parkmöglichkeiten und ist gut per Auto und per Bike erreichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (26. April 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Treffpunkt beim Checker wäre (mangels Rocky) politisch nicht korrekt.
> Wenn du von der A45 Alzenau Mitte runterfährst und gleich vor dem Meerhofsee rechts reinfährst. Da gibt es ausreichend Parkmöglichkeiten und ist gut per Auto und per Bike erreichbar.


Ungläubige ich sags ja...  
Aber guter Treff für Leute aus dem Umland die paar Meter mit der Dose fahrn und sich aufm HK noch nicht so heimisch fühlen. 

Nächste Woche ist ja Papa Tag und  ein Fest gibts auch im Wald an dem Tag und das Wochenende ist für den ein oder anderen auch länger, da könnte man mal loslegen. 
Zumal das Wetter für das lange Wochenende wieder besser werden soll.


----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2016)

So, Leute. Diesen Samstag guided der Präsi eine Trailrunde rund um Bad Orb. Nachmittags gibts zur Einweihung des neuen Flowtrails Kaffee und Kuchen im Wald. Wetter hält bis 17 Uhr - sagt er.   

Offizielles Get-Together in grosser Runde nächste Woche zum langen Wochenende? 
Mehr im Laufe der nächsten Woche...


----------



## Climax_66 (28. April 2016)

Der Flowtrail wird noch nicht eingeweiht da wurde ja erst angefangen zu shapen, aber die Orber sind coole Leute die weihen erst mal die Siegerbank vom Flowtrail ein.  Aber abrollen könnte man wohl das erste Teilstück schon vom neuen Flowtrail.
Hauptsache  Cafe & Kuchen!!!!! 
Aber für eine Trailrunde wirds höchste Zeit!


----------



## kreisbremser (28. April 2016)

na dann sa. bad orb wenn ich es schaffe und Sonntag mach ich morgens den Victoria.wann Solls losgehen? Samstag morgen werde ich mit meinem Kind schwimmen gehen.


----------



## cube-rider-73 (29. April 2016)

Bin 2-3 Wochen auf Montage , wird sich aber bestimmt wann anders mal was finden.


----------



## Climax_66 (29. April 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> na dann sa. bad orb wenn ich es schaffe und Sonntag mach ich morgens den Victoria.wann Solls losgehen? Samstag morgen werde ich mit meinem Kind schwimmen gehen.


 Ey wäre Ja mal schön wenn man mal wieder zusammen fahrn würden, aber nur wegen Kaffee und Kuchen fahrn wir auch nicht nach Orb, Wir wollen ja biken.

Nach Deinem stressigen Programm fürs WE wird das wohl sportlich für Dich.
10.30 Uhr Bad Orb


----------



## kreisbremser (29. April 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Nach Deinem stressigen Programm fürs WE wird das wohl sportlich für Dich.
> 10.30 Uhr Bad Orb



10:30 ist doch recht früh. Ich muss das mal mit meiner Frau besprechen. ich geb bescheid.


----------



## Kulminator (29. April 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> 10:30 ist doch recht früh. Ich muss das mal mit meiner Frau besprechen. ich geb bescheid.


Sei froh. Gestern wars noch 1000....


----------



## kreisbremser (29. April 2016)

Sorry, ich schaff es leider nicht. Sonntag wäre mehr Zeit. Viel spass.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. April 2016)

Interessiert mich auch (Bad Orb usw.), aber auch ich bin morgen schon verplant, um 1000 treffe ich mich mit einem Bekannten aus dem Westerwald, der will mal die MIL fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (29. April 2016)

Vatertag nächster Einsatz!


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. April 2016)

Kann morgen leider auch nicht.


----------



## chrisk78 (30. April 2016)

Wo Fahrt ihr morgen? Und ab wann?


----------



## kreisbremser (30. April 2016)

heute morgen wollten die Jungens fahren.


----------



## Climax_66 (30. April 2016)

Um das neue Revier in zwei Wörter zu beschreiben, würde ich es mit Modern Flow beschreiben, weil ich vom Charakter irgendwie nichts vergleichbares kenne!


----------



## Kulminator (1. Mai 2016)

Bad Orb hat ein Mega Potential. Die versteckten Trails rocken richtig, beim Flow Trail muss an manchen Stellen noch nachgebessert werden - aber läuft... 

DESHALB: Vadderdaag Rock'n Roll in Bad Orb.


----------



## Climax_66 (1. Mai 2016)

Gleiche Zeit ?


----------



## kreisbremser (1. Mai 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bad Orb hat ein Mega Potential. Die versteckten Trails rocken richtig, beim Flow Trail muss an manchen Stellen noch nachgebessert werden - aber läuft...
> 
> DESHALB: Vadderdaag Rock'n Roll in Bad Orb.


meine Herkunft und religion(slosigkeit) lässt nur zu an diesem Tage betrunken zu sein bevor ich das Haus am frühen Vormittag verlasse.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2016)

Bad Orb ist weit weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (2. Mai 2016)

von uns aus ist alles weit... zwischen vier Mittelgebirgen platziert und keins ist mal eben in wenigen Minuten erreichbar.


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Mai 2016)

Wenn man bedenkt was man dafür bekommt, ist die Entfernung, eigentlich nah, ne Stunde maximal von Königsstein/Kronberg.  Du bekommst auch ein Erlebnis Tag mit Spaß Garantie. Wenn Du zu Hause bleibst brauchst Du keine Strecke fahrn und hast das was Du jeden Tag hast,..... gähn.... es zwingt Dich keiner mit uns Spaß zu haben


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> von uns aus ist alles weit... zwischen vier Mittelgebirgen platziert und keins ist mal eben in wenigen Minuten erreichbar.



Taunus ist aber doch ein ganzes Stück näher





Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wenn Du zu Hause bleibst brauchst Du keine Strecke fahrn und hast das was Du jeden Tag hast,..... gähn.... es zwingt Dich keiner mit uns Spaß zu haben



Das hast Du aber schön geschrieben....


----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2016)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bad Orb ist weit weg



Soll ich dich abholen kommen ?!?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2016)

ne wenn dann würd ich schon zu dir kommen...sag dir heute abend oder morgen bescheid

Wie lange soll das Ganze denn dauern?


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Mai 2016)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie lange soll das Ganze denn dauern?



Ist doch Vatertag da ist man(n) Zeitlos, Heim gehn wir wenn man satt ist, nicht mehr durstig ist und müd ist.....   

@Lucafabian freu Dich doch einfach das Wir uns wieder mal sehen und lass Dich einfach gleiten......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> @Lucafabian freu Dich doch einfach das Wir uns wieder mal sehen und lass Dich einfach gleiten......



Steht doch außer Frage das ich mich freu  …hab aber auch bissi Respekt, das letzte mal bin ich glaub ich mit Euch gefahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> ...und müd



…werd ich wohl eher früh sein


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Mai 2016)

Ach so hat sich für mich so angehört wie jemand der Morgens nach 5 min. Arbeit auf die Uhr schaut und denkt hoffentlich ist bald Feierabend....
Im Extrem Fall, geben wir Dich im Biergarten ab neben dran ist ein Forellen Teich mit Parkbank, da kommen wir öfter mal vorbei, da kannste dann ein Tisch blocken und mit den Forellen ein Shoppen machen...


----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2016)

hier nun hochoffiziell: 

Trailschlacht zum Vaddertag
*Donnerstag 05.05. um 10:30 Uhr *
Treffpunkt *Parkplatz vor dem Haus der Vereine* (Bahnhofstr.7, *Bad Orb*)
geländetaugliches Material mit viel Federweg ist angebracht.
Knie- und Ellbogenschoner empfehlenswert.
Mitfahrgelegenheit ab HU / ALZ möglich.

Wer HK und MIL mag, wird hier nicht enttäuscht. Garantiert!   
Am Ende der Runde Einkehr mit Traumblick ins Haselbachtal.


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Mai 2016)

-Open end-


----------



## chrisk78 (2. Mai 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hier nun hochoffiziell:
> 
> Trailschlacht zum Vaddertag
> *Donnerstag 05.05. um 10:30 Uhr *
> ...



hört sich interessant an. gibt es eine ungefähre angabe der km/hm der strecke die da gefahren wird?


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Mai 2016)

chrisk78 schrieb:


> hört sich interessant an. gibt es eine ungefähre angabe der km/hm der strecke die da gefahren wird?


ca. 25 km 800-1000 hm.
Tempo im uphill wirklich gemütlich, 
Tempo im Downhill jeder wie er will und kann, an Gabelungen bzw. unklarem Verlauf wird gewartet bis alle da sind.
Vor Antritt der Fahrt tauschen wir Handy Nummern aus falls ein technischer Defekt oder Sturz im Downhill entsteht.


----------



## robbi_n (3. Mai 2016)

Hoi,

hört sich interessant an.

mit welcher Zeit des unterwegs seins rechnet ihr. Ich kann leider nicht so lange wegbleiben, daher wäre dieser Punkt interessant. Sind 3 STD realistisch, eher nicht oder ?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ach so hat sich für mich so angehört wie jemand der Morgens nach 5 min. Arbeit auf die Uhr schaut und denkt hoffentlich ist bald Feierabend....


----------



## Kulminator (3. Mai 2016)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> hört sich interessant an.
> 
> mit welcher Zeit des unterwegs seins rechnet ihr. Ich kann leider nicht so lange wegbleiben, daher wäre dieser Punkt interessant. Sind 3 STD realistisch, eher nicht oder ?



Die ganze Aktion wird tagfüllend. Kannst aber jederzeit aussteigen. Wir sind nie weit vom Ausgangspunkt entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (3. Mai 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Die ganze Aktion wird tagfüllend. Kannst aber jederzeit aussteigen. Wir sind nie weit vom Ausgangspunkt entfernt.




Dann bin ich eher raus. Wenn ihr die Strecke auf den Tag teilt werden ja grössere Pausen entstehen, dann komm ich denke ich nur auf wenig strecke wenn ich frühzeitig aussteige.

Dann werden wir wohl eher mit den Hängern am Kamm unterwegs sein.

Aber bei Gelegenheit klinke ich mich mal wieder ein.


----------



## Climax_66 (3. Mai 2016)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Dann bin ich eher raus. Wenn ihr die Strecke auf den Tag teilt werden ja grössere Pausen entstehen, dann komm ich denke ich nur auf wenig strecke wenn ich frühzeitig aussteige.
> 
> Dann werden wir wohl eher mit den Hängern am Kamm unterwegs sein.
> 
> Aber bei Gelegenheit klinke ich mich mal wieder ein.


Große Pausen machen wir eigentlich nicht, mal hier und da paar Minuten ich denk eher Wir sind einfach zu gemütlich unterwegs, der Fokus liegt mehr auf Genuss als auf sportliche Ambitionen... 
Bei der großen Pause am Ende der Tour bei kulinarischen  und geselschaftlichen Highlights im Biergarten steht Strava auf Offline.


----------



## Climax_66 (3. Mai 2016)

05.05.16 Bad Orb: leicht bewölkt 20°C. Wind: 37/15 km/h. Regen: 0mm - Shared from WeatherPro Free
http://bit.ly/wpandfree


----------



## chrisk78 (4. Mai 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> 05.05.16 Bad Orb: leicht bewölkt 20°C. Wind: 37/15 km/h. Regen: 0mm - Shared from WeatherPro Free
> http://bit.ly/wpandfree



sind auch zu dritt dabei!
bis morgen


----------



## Climax_66 (5. Mai 2016)

Da passte ja Heute alles.....


----------



## Kulminator (5. Mai 2016)

An alle, die heute nicht mitkonnten: es war mega. Ihr habt was verpasst. 
Trails, Grip, Stimmung, Biergarten vom allerfeinsten.


----------



## Ramend (5. Mai 2016)

Kann mich nur anschließen war echt ne geile Runde!!! die Trails vom Feinsten  auf jeden fall Wiederholungs Bedarf!!!


----------



## Climax_66 (5. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## chrisk78 (5. Mai 2016)

wetter top. trails top. mitfahrer top! tiptop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (6. Mai 2016)

Sa 1345 am Fernblick. Muss nicht erwähnen, welche Tour mitgefahren wird?!?


----------



## Climax_66 (8. Mai 2016)

Ab Donnerstag wird es wieder naß, wäre ja eigentlich sträflich die staubigen Trails nicht nochmal zu nutzen.
Feierabend Runde?


----------



## Kulminator (8. Mai 2016)

Guter Vorschlag. Würde ich gerne, bin aber bis Freitag in der Frankenmetropole. Schau bitte mal, wie das Wetter am Donnerstag von 1730-2400 wird?


----------



## Climax_66 (8. Mai 2016)

Gewitter,
Ich werd dann mal Dienstag hacken gehn.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Mai 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Gewitter,
> Ich werd dann mal Dienstag hacken gehn.



Gewitter wäre weniger schön. Der Berch in Erlangen geht los.


----------



## Ramend (8. Mai 2016)

Guten Abend 

 wir werden am Wochenende wieder mal richtung Hahnekamm machen sind bissher zu 3 den genau Tag und die Länge/Route haben wir noch nicht festgelegt hätte wer lust mit zufahrn ? 

Da ja eh verlängertes Wochenende ist hat man ja genung auswahl ob Samstags oder Sonntags oder Montags 

Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. Mai 2016)

Ramend schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> wir werden am Wochenende wieder mal richtung Hahnekamm machen sind bissher zu 3 den genau Tag und die Länge/Route haben wir noch nicht festgelegt hätte wer lust mit zufahrn ?
> 
> ...



Klaro. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Ramend (8. Mai 2016)

Perfekt wern wir schon zu 5 müssen wir nur noch ein Tag finden 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ramend (10. Mai 2016)

Wie sieht's mit Sonntag aus ? Da sollte es Wetter am besten sein ? Um 10 Uhr Treffen da wir ein bissl anfahrt haben 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (10. Mai 2016)

Samstag wird denk ich besser sein, Kulmi steht mehr auf Samstage und nach mein Wetter Info gibts Samstag mehr Sonnenschein und geringeres Regenrisiko. Wenns eure Planung zulässt, zufallässige Wetterprognose gibts erst Donnerstag.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2016)

Samstag ok, Sonntag geht auch. Schlage vor, an beiden Tsgen was zu machen?!?


----------



## DarkRusher (10. Mai 2016)

Ich wäre auch dabei, würde Samstagvormittag oder Sonntag irgendwann Vorschlag. Samstag will ich aber bis spätestens 15:30 wieder zuhause sein


----------



## Ramend (10. Mai 2016)

Mir ist es auch egal richte mich nach der mehrheit

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (10. Mai 2016)

@DarkRusher letzer Spieltag Abstiegskampf gucke..., Falls länger geht kannst ja vorher aussteigen....


----------



## DarkRusher (10. Mai 2016)

Hehe genau. Wie wärs mit Samstag 10 Uhr?


----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2016)

Perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (10. Mai 2016)

Ok, Rock mer de Kamm....Treff in Alzenau Burgparkplatz???


----------



## Ramend (10. Mai 2016)

Sollte passen   wo Treffpunkt ?  am bike laden in alzenau ?


----------



## Ramend (10. Mai 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ok, Rock mer de Kamm....Treff in Alzenau Burgparkplatz???


oder so muss halt schauen bin Freitags Abends unterwegs fällt mir grad auf


----------



## Climax_66 (10. Mai 2016)

Mir egal wo ihr parken wollt, für Kulmi ist Alzenau halt am günstigsten,  @Ramend wer saufen und feiern kann, kann am nächsten Tag auch Spaß haben,  Ich weiß 10Uhr früh ist nicht so Deine wohlfühl Zeit, Vivien ihre auch nicht, aber da musste jetzt durch...


----------



## chr0815 (10. Mai 2016)

Sonntag würde ich mich anschließen. 
Samstag hatte ich eventuell vor nach Winterberg mir die Dirtmasters mal anzusehen.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2016)

chr0815 schrieb:


> Sonntag würde ich mich anschließen.
> Samstag hatte ich eventuell vor nach Winterberg mir die Dirtmasters mal anzusehen.


Von mir aus geht Sa und So. Ich schlage vor, die Wetterlage zu beobachten und dann den Plan zu verfeinerm?!?


----------



## Ramend (11. Mai 2016)

Also ich kann doch nur Sonntag wir warten noch 1-2 tage um legen uns dann fest ?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DarkRusher (11. Mai 2016)

Ok, dann warten wir noch ab. Aber Sonntags kann ich vermutlich doch erst ab 14 Uhr dann.


----------



## Climax_66 (11. Mai 2016)

Da muss er erst Doppelpass fertig gucke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkRusher (11. Mai 2016)

Hehe, normalerweise hättest du Recht mit DoPa  Aber diesen Sonntag bin ich mit der Familie zum Essen mittags.


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Mai 2016)

Wetter sieht so aus das Samstag trocken ist und 13 Sonnenstunden mit 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, Sonntag: 2 Sonnenstunden 70% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 5-10mm Niederschlag.   Eigentlich ist der Fall klar, Sorry Chris und Ramend, wir ballern die Woche drauf da haben wir eh intensiv Programm aufm Kreuzberg!  Sammstag 10Uhr Alzenau.


----------



## Ramend (12. Mai 2016)

Jo kein Problem kanns Verstehen  eben das wird gut!

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (13. Mai 2016)

Offizielle Planänderung!  Startzeit auf 15 Uhr verschoben,  dadurch bekommen wir alle an den Start, wer sich noch anschließen mag, 
einfach melden.


----------



## Kulminator (13. Mai 2016)

Wo wollen wir uns morgen um 15 Uhr treffen? Ich hatte früher schon mal den Parkplatz am Meerhofsee gleich an der Ausfahrt der A45 Alzenau Mitte Richtung Alzenau vorgeschlagen. Ich kann aber auch woanders hinkommen.


----------



## Climax_66 (13. Mai 2016)

Ich warte bei Tobsen, der hat jetzt auch ne Table Dance Stange für MTB's vorm Eingang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (13. Mai 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ich warte bei Tobsen, der hat jetzt auch ne Table Dance Stange für MTB's vorm Eingang


Dann wirst du nicht lange alleine dort warten. Treffpunkt also 1500 bei Tobi am Laden.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. Mai 2016)

wenn es die gesundheit zulässt komm ich morgen denke auch vorbei.


----------



## Ramend (14. Mai 2016)

War mal wieder richtig geil  hat es esse geschmeckt ?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kreisbremser (14. Mai 2016)

hoffe ihr hattet alle ordentlich Spaß. bin im südharz. ist nett hier.


----------



## Climax_66 (14. Mai 2016)

Ja, essen war gut , war ja auch schon lange nicht mehr da, da war auch erst mal bisschen smalltalk mit denen die immer da sind fällig.....und runter war das auch wesentlich geschmeidiger  mit paar Äppler im Kopp ..... aber toll das es geklappt und alle dabei warn,  Chris hat Heute wohl gewonnen, weil er den meisten Spaß hatte!


----------



## chrisk78 (14. Mai 2016)

war wirklich super nett mal wieder und bei so nem guide kann es ja nur spaß machen


----------



## Kulminator (18. Mai 2016)

und Samstag das nächste Highlight ....


----------



## kreisbremser (18. Mai 2016)

was gibt es am Samstag? ich hätte Zeit bis kurz nach vor halb 2.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Mai 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> was gibt es am Samstag? ich hätte Zeit bis kurz nach vor halb 2.



Bis kurz nach halb 2? Da kannste den Rest der Nacht noch bleiben... Sind am Kreuzberg on der Rhön.


----------



## kreisbremser (18. Mai 2016)

Rhön, schön, vollpensiön. das ist leider zu weit für einen Vormittag. muss nachmittags zu einer Feierlichkeit und nachts mit dem Auto nach Zagreb verreisen. viel Spaß ihr Spielverderber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2016)

Unser Ausflug in die Rhön war eine Maga-Aktion. Ich denke, wir waren nicht das letzte Mal dort...
Donnerstag steht eine Monstertrailtour in den Spessart auf dem Programm. Für das Wochenende noch nix geplant. Gibt es ggf. Anregungen?


----------



## chrisk78 (22. Mai 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Unser Ausflug in die Rhön war eine Maga-Aktion. Ich denke, wir waren nicht das letzte Mal dort...



dem kann ich mir nur anschliessen! und jetzt weiss ich auch endlich was FLOW bedeutet


----------



## Ramend (22. Mai 2016)

Absolut 	 das war mehr als genial keine ernst zunehmenden zwischen fällen einfach perfekt 

ach ja Kulimnator da liegt noch ne Worscht uffem Grill


----------



## Climax_66 (23. Mai 2016)

PS. Kulminator war gedopt er hatte wohl das Kulmbacher Elixier eingeworfen, so geht der sonst nie ab.....


----------



## Climax_66 (23. Mai 2016)

@ Kulmi passen die Termine vom Wetter oder passen die Termine vom Wetter?


----------



## Kulminator (23. Mai 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> @ Kulmi passen die Termine vom Wetter oder passen die Termine vom Wetter?



Termine passen... Wetter auch...


----------



## Timmy (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche eine Feierabendgruppe, die mir ein paar Trails Oestlich von Hanau zeigen kann.
Ich wohne in Offenbach und arbeite in Hanau naehe HBF.
Ich selbst bin 33, fahre von Enduro bis CC fast alles.

Zeitlich waere ich unter der Woche ab 1730 Uhr in Alzenau mobil.
Gruss Timmy


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Mai 2016)

Timmy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich suche eine Feierabendgruppe, die mir ein paar Trails Oestlich von Hanau zeigen kann.
> Ich wohne in Offenbach und arbeite in Hanau naehe HBF.
> Ich selbst bin 33, fahre von Enduro bis CC fast alles.
> ...


Das hört sich alles sehr stimmig an,  mit den Infos kann man arbeiten, denk da bist Du hier richtig  .
Hast Du nur Interesse an Feierabend Runden oder auch am Wochenende?
Ich frag weil am Wochenende mehr Möglichkeiten bestehen.


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Mai 2016)

Hier noch ein Videoclip von der MTB Szene östlich von Hanau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. Mai 2016)

Timmy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich suche eine Feierabendgruppe, die mir ein paar Trails Oestlich von Hanau zeigen kann.
> Ich wohne in Offenbach und arbeite in Hanau naehe HBF.
> Ich selbst bin 33, fahre von Enduro bis CC fast alles.
> ...



Paast mir gut. Wir können in HU starten - RIchtung Osten ok. Ich kann meist aber erst nach 18 Uhr.


----------



## chrisk78 (28. Mai 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Videoclip von der MTB Szene östlich von Hanau.



mega!


----------



## Timmy (30. Mai 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Paast mir gut. Wir können in HU starten - RIchtung Osten ok. Ich kann meist aber erst nach 18 Uhr.



Danke. Ich habe eine 1 Jaerige Tochter und bin am Wochenende momentan nicht oft am Biken (Enduro).
Unter der Woche wuerde ich sehr gerne ab KW 23 mal mit dir/euch fahren.


----------



## Climax_66 (31. Mai 2016)

@Timmy, 
Also bei Dir nur unter der Woche?
 Wir fahrn meist am Wochenende zusammen, wegen unterschiedlichen Arbeitszeiten, heißt aber nicht das unter der Woche gar nichts geht. 
Allerdings denk ich das dies nicht immer regelmäßig sein wird, aus beruflichen Gründen.
Wenn Dir 1-3 Tage Vorlauf genügen, können Wir gern mal biken gehen.
Kennst Du Dich ein klein wenig in Alzenau bzw. Nachbarorte aus wegen Treffpunkt?


----------



## Timmy (31. Mai 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> @Timmy,
> Also bei Dir nur unter der Woche?
> Wir fahrn meist am Wochenende zusammen, wegen unterschiedlichen Arbeitszeiten, heißt aber nicht das unter der Woche gar nichts geht.
> Allerdings denk ich das dies nicht immer regelmäßig sein wird, aus beruflichen Gründen.
> ...


Hi Wochenende geht auch. Ich muss allerdings vorher planen mit der Familie. Ich fahre mit Leuten aus Wölfersheim zumeist am Feldberg  Wir würden uns gerne mal anschliessen. In Alzenau und Umgebung kenne ich mich nicht aus, bin aber flexibel, wenn ich mit dem Auto komme.


----------



## robbi_n (1. Juni 2016)

Timmy schrieb:


> Danke. Ich habe eine 1 Jaerige Tochter und bin am Wochenende momentan nicht oft am Biken (Enduro).
> Unter der Woche wuerde ich sehr gerne ab KW 23 mal mit dir/euch fahren.



Wir nehmen die Kids immer mit auf den Kamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy (1. Juni 2016)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Wir nehmen die Kids immer mit auf den Kamm


Insider?
P.s.:Ich habe seit 9 Monaten einen Singletrail Anhaenger von Tout Terrain, in dem meine Tochter dann mitfaehrt. Allderdings fahren wir (noch) kein Enduro, sondern eher CC-Touren...


----------



## Ramend (1. Juni 2016)

Ich glaub anhänger sin bei unseren Touren nicht zu empfehlen    

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kulminator (1. Juni 2016)

Unser Kid fährt schon ganz alleine bergrunner, gelle Robin


----------



## Climax_66 (1. Juni 2016)

Ramend schrieb:


> Ich glaub anhänger sin bei unseren Touren nicht zu empfehlen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


Das seh ich net so,  östlich von Hanau gibts auch geile Hänger Touren und wenn de Kleine öfter mal bei Mama bleibe will,  haben wir de Schoppe überall griffbereit, da lohnt sich dann auch eine Premium Mitgliedschaft bei Strava, da können wir auf jedes Pokalchen in Echtzeit pröstersche mache. Und wer ein "KOM"  holt muss den Hänger ziehen, das ist biken im nexten Level Freunde....


----------



## Ramend (1. Juni 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Das seh ich net so,  östlich von Hanau gibts auch geile Hänger Touren und wenn de Kleine öfter mal bei Mama bleibe will,  haben wir de Schoppe überall griffbereit, da lohnt sich dann auch eine Premium Mitgliedschaft bei Strava, da können wir auf jedes Pokalchen in Echtzeit pröstersche mache. Und wer ein Komm holt muss den Hänger ziehen, das ist biken im nexten Level Freunde....


Soweit habe ich nicht gedach  aber gut idee       

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (1. Juni 2016)

Timmy schrieb:


> Hi Wochenende geht auch. Ich muss allerdings vorher planen mit der Familie. Ich fahre mit Leuten aus Wölfersheim zumeist am Feldberg  Wir würden uns gerne mal anschliessen. In Alzenau und Umgebung kenne ich mich nicht aus, bin aber flexibel, wenn ich mit dem Auto komme.


Wenn Wochenende auch geht , Du nur früh genug Bescheid wissen willst wegen Planung sind mir im Geschäft, Abends unter der Woche können wir den Kamm mal ankratzen aber nicht kennen lernen, außerdem ist es auch uneffektiv wegen 1-2x Trail fahren den Bock einzusauen da hab ich ja mehr Arbeit wie Spaß.  Trocken wirds eh nicht die nächsten 2-3 Wochen , deswegen hätte ich Samstag in einer Woche mal Fix gemacht, was meint ihr?


----------



## robbi_n (1. Juni 2016)

Ramend schrieb:


> Ich glaub anhänger sin bei unseren Touren nicht zu empfehlen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


 


Die Strecken am Kamm gehen alle mit dem Singletrailer.

einige Kuren sind etwas eng und Bergauf gibts ein paar Stücke die mir zu steil sind, aber im Grunde mit etwas zeit gehts mit dem Singletrailer top.


----------



## Climax_66 (1. Juni 2016)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Die Strecken am Kamm gehen alle mit dem Singletrailer.
> 
> einige Kuren sind etwas eng und Bergauf gibts ein paar Stücke die mir zu steil sind, aber im Grunde mit etwas zeit gehts mit dem Singletrailer top.


Mit Verlaub,  entweder fährst Du andere Trails am Kamm oder ich will mit Deinem Junior nicht tauschen, haste das Vid vom Kamm einige Posts vorher mal reingezogen, ich stell mir das schwierig vor mit Hänger beim Drop abzuziehen, aber ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren, mit Hänger hab ich auf den angesagten Trails halt noch nie einen gesehen....


----------



## Ramend (1. Juni 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub,  entweder fährst Du andere Trails am Kamm oder ich will mit Deinem Junior nicht tauschen, haste das Vid vom Kamm einige Posts vorher mal reingezogen, ich stell mir das schwierig vor mit Hänger beim Drop abzuziehen, aber ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren, mit Hänger hab ich auf den angesagten Trails halt noch nie einen gesehen....


Probieren geht über studieren wer leiht mir ein Trailer ?  

Zurück zum Thema in 2 Wochen bin ich in Leogang aber dieses Wochen Ende fahr ich auf jeden fall bei jedem Wetter hat wer lust? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chrisk78 (1. Juni 2016)

Ramend schrieb:


> Probieren geht über studieren wer leiht mir ein Trailer ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk



trailer bekommen wir schon... ich fahr... du setzt dich hinten rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramend (1. Juni 2016)

Bin dabei ✌✌✌

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## robbi_n (2. Juni 2016)

den Drop habe ich dem kleinen noch nicht zugemutet, die abgesperrte Strecke auch noch nicht, sowas geht logisch nicht, aber die normalen Trails kann man schon mal fahren, einzig auf dem neuen Trail die engen Kurven sind etwas kniffelig und ein paar Stellen im Secret und 2 Stücke auf dem Pilsweg. Aber runter kommt man, zwar langsamer und einige Stellen muss man umfahren aber es geht.

Mit Frau und beiden Hängern fahren wir meist Krebsbachtrail ( beide ) runter


----------



## Ramend (2. Juni 2016)

Wär ihrgend wer am Wochenende dabei? Egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag ? Fahr auch im Nassen kann net nur im Schönen Fahrn 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Juni 2016)

robbi_n schrieb:


> den Drop habe ich dem kleinen noch nicht zugemutet, die abgesperrte Strecke auch noch nicht, sowas geht logisch nicht, aber die normalen Trails kann man schon mal fahren, einzig auf dem neuen Trail die engen Kurven sind etwas kniffelig und ein paar Stellen im Secret und 2 Stücke auf dem Pilsweg. Aber runter kommt man, zwar langsamer und einige Stellen muss man umfahren aber es geht.
> 
> Mit Frau und beiden Hängern fahren wir meist Krebsbachtrail ( beide ) runter


Respekt!


----------



## Hugo (2. Juni 2016)

Guude in die Runde.
Bin seit zwei Wochen auf Entzug (Urlaub) und wäre daher an ner Runde am Wochenende interessiert. Bin zeitlich, wettertechnisch und örtlich flexibel (gebürtiger Alsenecher).
@Ramend
Wäre also dabei


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## robbi_n (2. Juni 2016)

Ich würde schon auch gerne mal mitfahren, ich kann es aber nur kurzfristig entscheiden, persönlich am passendsten wäre für mich Samstag gegen 10, oder ab 13.00 Uhr ungefähr. Fahre zwar meist Hardtail aber irgendwie komme ich schon runter, zur Not müsst ihr halt etwas länger verschnaufen


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Juni 2016)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich würde schon auch gerne mal mitfahren, ich kann es aber nur kurzfristig entscheiden, persönlich am passendsten wäre für mich Samstag gegen 10, oder ab 13.00 Uhr ungefähr. Fahre zwar meist Hardtail aber irgendwie komme ich schon runter, zur Not müsst ihr halt etwas länger verschnaufen


Zeit passt gut, aber jetzt brauchst nicht tiefstapeln Gestern haste mit Hänger alles gerockt und jetzt soll mer Rücksicht nehmen.
Da brauchste keine Angst haben,  ist ja eh so gut wie nicht möglich mit einem Zusammegewürfelten Haufen gleich schnell zu fahrn. Mit Hardtail hat auch nicht viel zu heisen,  ich hatte mich vor 2 Jahren den ganzen Sommer auf ein und demselben Trail auf Strava mit einem ge-battle't wenn ich ma ne Sekunde schneller war und ein Platz vor ihm war hat das maximal eine Woche bestand gehabt und er hat wieder irgendwo Zeit gefunden, irgendwann hatte ich das ma einem erzählt der den kennt, der sagte mir dann das der Kamerad nur mit dem Hardtail unterwegs ist. 
Bei unserer Truppe wird nur mit Wasser gekocht und nach oben besteht mehr Luft als nach unten, alles gut also.
Bis auf diesen Samstag bin ich meist am Start.


----------



## robbi_n (2. Juni 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Zeit passt gut, aber jetzt brauchst nicht tiefstapeln Gestern haste mit Hänger alles gerockt und jetzt soll mer Rücksicht nehmen.
> Da brauchste keine Angst haben,  ist ja eh so gut wie nicht möglich mit einem Zusammegewürfelten Haufen gleich schnell zu fahrn. Mit Hardtail hat auch nicht viel zu heisen,  ich hatte mich vor 2 Jahren den ganzen Sommer auf ein und demselben Trail auf Strava mit einem ge-battle't wenn ich ma ne Sekunde schneller war und ein Platz vor ihm war hat das maximal eine Woche bestand gehabt und er hat wieder irgendwo Zeit gefunden, irgendwann hatte ich das ma einem erzählt der den kennt, der sagte mir dann das der Kamerad nur mit dem Hardtail unterwegs ist.
> Bei unserer Truppe wird nur mit Wasser gekocht und nach oben besteht mehr Luft als nach unten, alles gut also.
> Bis auf diesen Samstag bin ich meist am Start.


 

Ja passt schon.  Sag ja nur das ich meist mit HT fahre.

Wer war das , bzw welches HT


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Juni 2016)

Welches Bike kann ich Dir nicht sagen aber vielleicht kennste den auch der Daniel von Mömbris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramend (2. Juni 2016)

Also wir fahrn am Samstag um 13 uhr in Klingenberg meine Local Trails  keine ewige Lange Runde so zwischen 20-30km aber dafür großer Trail Anteil. Trefdlunkt ist um 13 uhr am Weinfass in Klingenberg am großen Parkplatz über die Brücke. Wenns noch fragen gibt ruhig fragen  oder mir per PN eure Handy Nr. Schicken

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## robbi_n (4. Juni 2016)

Ramend schrieb:


> Also wir fahrn am Samstag um 13 uhr in Klingenberg meine Local Trails  keine ewige Lange Runde so zwischen 20-30km aber dafür großer Trail Anteil. Trefdlunkt ist um 13 uhr am Weinfass in Klingenberg am großen Parkplatz über die Brücke. Wenns noch fragen gibt ruhig fragen  oder mir per PN eure Handy Nr. Schicken
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk




13.00 Uhr Klingenberg schaffe ich nicht, bin grad erst heimgekommen.

Evtl komm ich gegen 13.30 los zum Hahnenkamm, start an der Feuerwehr in Michelbach


----------



## Ramend (4. Juni 2016)

ihr habt ne mega Schlamm Schlacht verpasst 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (4. Juni 2016)

Sieht aus als hättest die Bux voll


----------



## Ramend (4. Juni 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Sieht aus als hättest die Bux voll


Die war auch voll 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kulminator (4. Juni 2016)

wozu der Kinnbügel? als Schlammschutz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramend (4. Juni 2016)

Eher ne Ramme falls de Chris ma wieder de Trail Blockiert

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kulminator (4. Juni 2016)

dann brauch ich auch sowas ...


----------



## chrisk78 (4. Juni 2016)

Ramend schrieb:


> Eher ne Ramme falls de Chris ma wieder de Trail Blockiert
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk





Kulminator schrieb:


> dann brauch ich auch sowas ...


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juni 2016)

Für alle Freunde des exclusiven Endurosportes hier die nächsten Termine:

- morgen, Donnerstag, 1745 in HU. Trailrunde in die Bulau. Guided by me ...

- Samstag 1100 in Bad Orb am Haus der Vereine. Guided by Präsi...


----------



## klickfisch (8. Juni 2016)

Klingt gut, schaffe ich aber zeitlich leider nicht.
Wie schaut es am Sonntag bei euch aus?


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juni 2016)

Sonntag muss ich passen. Samstag wird rocken...


----------



## Climax_66 (8. Juni 2016)

Bin Sonntag auch raus weil ich noch müd vom Samstag bin. Falls wer auf Samstag Bock hat, bitte Zeit mitbringen will noch bischen Neuland mit einbauen, und 1 oder 2 Riegel wären nicht verkehrt, richtig Futter und Schoppen gibts dann zum Ausklang!


----------



## chr0815 (8. Juni 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Für alle Freunde des exclusiven Endurosportes hier die nächsten Termine:
> 
> - morgen, Donnerstag, 1745 in HU. Trailrunde in die Bulau. Guided by me ...
> 
> - Samstag 1100 in Bad Orb am Haus der Vereine. Guided by Präsi...



Yo ich hätte wohl Lust morgen (wenn ich mit der Arbeit gut durch komme) Hast du ne Adresse vom Treffpunkt und kann man da gut parken


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2016)

chr0815 schrieb:


> Yo ich hätte wohl Lust morgen (wenn ich mit der Arbeit gut durch komme) Hast du ne Adresse vom Treffpunkt und kann man da gut parken


Hast ne PN...


----------



## chr0815 (9. Juni 2016)

Prima habs gesehen. Falls es aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht klappt schreib ich dir nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2016)

Wäre top, wenn es bei dir klappen würde. Sieht so aus, als ob sich alle Mitfahrer von heute noch nicht kennen. Das kann spassig werden.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2016)

Seid ihr alle noch gut nach hause gekommen? Ich bin begeistert, wie ihr mir kommentarlos gefolgt seid. Ich hätte doch noch in Biergarten abbiegen sollen?!?
Nächste Woche Kamm!


----------



## Ramend (9. Juni 2016)

Kamm wann wie wo? bin dabei 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juni 2016)

Donnerstag Abend.


----------



## Climax_66 (10. Juni 2016)

So für Morgen alles Startklar wer sichs entgehen lässt ist selber Schuld, Orb ist das Bike Mekka von Übermorgen, ich zeig euch das potenzial, euch Erwarten Trails die man vom Charakter so noch nicht kennt. Weiß ja nicht was ihr so vor habt Morgen aber ich besorgs mir Morgen, ab Sonntag gibts die nächsten 2- Wochen wieder viel Regen, man sollte die Bedingungen von Morgen nutzen.


----------



## chrisk78 (10. Juni 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> So für Morgen alles Startklar wer sichs entgehen lässt ist selber Schuld, Orb ist das Bike Mekka von Übermorgen, ich zeig euch das potenzial, euch Erwarten Trails die man vom Charakter so noch nicht kennt. Weiß ja nicht was ihr so vor habt Morgen aber ich besorgs mir Morgen, ab Sonntag gibts die nächsten 2- Wochen wieder viel Regen, man sollte die Bedingungen von Morgen nutzen.



wenn ich zeit hätte, wär ich sofort dabei!!!. war sicher nicht das letzte mal dort unterwegs...


----------



## kreisbremser (11. Juni 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> So für Morgen alles Startklar wer sichs entgehen lässt ist selber Schuld, Orb ist das Bike Mekka von Übermorgen, ich zeig euch das potenzial, euch Erwarten Trails die man vom Charakter so noch nicht kennt. Weiß ja nicht was ihr so vor habt Morgen aber ich besorgs mir Morgen, ab Sonntag gibts die nächsten 2- Wochen wieder viel Regen, man sollte die Bedingungen von Morgen nutzen.


Nach der Regenzeit bin ich dabei.


----------



## robbi_n (11. Juni 2016)

Morgen kann ich wenn nur kurz, da bin ich also raus, Donnerstag abend Kamm würde gehen


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Juni 2016)

Servus, Day After vom Trailparadies, war das Geil Gestern oder war das Geil, soviele verschiedene Trails an einem Tag bin ich ja nicht mal früher im BikePark gefahren, viele neue Trails entdeckt und eine harmonische optimierte Runde zusammengestellt, freut euch beim nächsten Mal in dem Revier auf ca.45km und 1350hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. Juni 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Servus, Day After vom Trailparadies, war das Geil Gestern oder war das Geil, soviele verschiedene Trails an einem Tag bin ich ja nicht mal früher im BikePark gefahren, viele neue Trails entdeckt und eine harmonische optimierte Runde zusammengestellt, freut euch beim nächsten Mal in dem Revier auf ca.45km und 1350hm


Präsi war stark untertrailt. Die sofort eingeleitete Trailtherapie hat bei ihm glücklicherweise gut angeschlagen. Ich denke, er ist wieder komplett geheilt. 
Lasst es nicht soweit kommen und fahrt regelmässig mit ...


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Juni 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Präsi war stark untertrailt. Die sofort eingeleitete Trailtherapie hat bei ihm glücklicherweise gut angeschlagen. Ich denke, er ist wieder komplett geheilt.
> Lasst es nicht soweit kommen und fahrt regelmässig mit ...


Da ist was wahres dran, hab ich echt gebraucht Gestern, ich fühl mich Heute schon viel ausgeglichener, sagt auch mei Frau.....
Bin aber noch am rätzeln ob an meiner leichten Übermotivation Gestern der Milschshake beim Zwischenstopp schuld war oder doch der Hund   

(PS.das mit dem Hund ist ein Insider)


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juni 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Da ist was wares dran, hab ich echt gebraucht Gestern, ich fühl mich Heute schon viel ausgeglichener, sagt auch mei Frau.....
> Bin aber noch am rätzeln ob an meiner leichten Übermotivation Gestern der Milschshake beim Zwischenstopp schuld war oder doch der Hund
> 
> (PS.das mit dem Hund ist ein Insider)



klare Sache: der Hund ist schuld. Den Shake hatte ich auch und ging nicht so steil wie du. 
Und beim Alex wars die Ampulle.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juni 2016)

Leute, Donnerstag abend lassen wir das. Das Wetter ist mir zu unbeständig und die Trails sind bestimmt nur Schlamm und Matsch.
Wir hoffen auf Samstag Nachmittag in Orb....


----------



## kreisbremser (14. Juni 2016)

sieht bis nächste Woche feucht aus. wie wäre es mit hallenhalma?


----------



## Climax_66 (14. Juni 2016)

Ja das Wetter die Woche ist wie Lotterie spielen, Samstag gibt es allerdings ein scheiß drauf von meiner Seite will meinem Mentor das neue Revier zeigen, und mein Mentor macht sich nichts aus Wetter.
Samstag wäre Spätschicht, 14.30 Uhr in Bad Orb Parkplatz am Haus der Vereine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (16. Juni 2016)

Ich bin vorerst raus, ich hab Magen-Darm und unser einjähriger hat sich den Fuss gebrochen, muss morgen operiert werden.

Viel Spass euch.


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Juni 2016)

ich hoffe er spielt nicht Fußball. gute Besserung für den armen Kerl.


----------



## Climax_66 (17. Juni 2016)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich bin vorerst raus, ich hab Magen-Darm und unser einjähriger hat sich den Fuss gebrochen, muss morgen operiert werden.
> 
> Viel Spass euch.


Das braucht man ja auch nicht, hoffe das wird wieder...


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Juni 2016)

An alle die Gestern nicht dabei waren sei gesagt, schwer was verpasst!


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Juni 2016)

wie waren Wetter und Boden?


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Juni 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> wie waren Wetter und Boden?


Perfekt!  Kulminator fuhr vor seinem Urlaub nur persönliche Bestzeiten auf den Trails! Und das mit Hans Dampf drauf, wie er das gemacht hat ist mir auch ein Rätzel... Aber ohne Flachs die Bedingungen und Timing  waren Sensationell gut!
Liegt halt am Guide


----------



## Climax_66 (21. Juni 2016)

Der Kulminator Urlaubt jetzt erst mal, aus dem Grund wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen ob jemand Interesse hat mit zu biken an folgenden Terminen:
Freitag ca.16 Uhr in Miltenberg Treff am Schützenhaus und Sonntag 9.30 Uhr in Bad Orb Treff Parkplatz am Haus der Vereine in der Bahnhofstraße.


----------



## Ramend (21. Juni 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Der Kulminator Urlaubt jetzt erst mal, aus dem Grund wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen ob jemand Interesse hat mit zu biken an folgenden Terminen:
> Freitag ca.16 Uhr in Miltenberg Treff am Schützenhaus und Sonntag 9.30 Uhr in Bad Orb Treff Parkplatz am Haus der Vereine in der Bahnhofstraße.


Freitag 16 uhr gebongt. Sonntag schau ich dann am Freitag 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hugo (22. Juni 2016)

Ich versuche Freitag dabei zu sein.

Offtopic, aber fährt hier jemand in Kühlsheim mit?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ramend (23. Juni 2016)

Hugo schrieb:


> Ich versuche Freitag dabei zu sein.
> 
> Offtopic, aber fährt hier jemand in Kühlsheim mit?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


Wird sich lohnen wetter is ja perfekt nartürlich wird dann eingekehrt   

Was is in Kühlsheim?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (23. Juni 2016)

Hugo schrieb:


> Ich versuche Freitag dabei zu sein.
> 
> Offtopic, aber fährt hier jemand in Kühlsheim mit?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


Andere Richtung komm ja von Alzenau.
Falls noch wer kommt, versucht pünktlich um 16Uhr da zu sein, 10 min. warten ist ja kein Problem nur weiß man ja oft nicht ob noch jemand kommt oder nicht, aus dem Grund vorher mal melden wenn wer noch Interesse hat


----------



## Hugo (24. Juni 2016)

Ich meinte das 12h rennen Mitte Juli.
Wann fährst du aus Alzenau los? Eigentlich könnten wir zusammen fahren.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (24. Juni 2016)

ca. 15.15 uhr ab Hörstein


----------



## Hugo (24. Juni 2016)

Wo in Hörstein? Fahr auch ab Hörstein

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (24. Juni 2016)

Fahr jetzt los über Parkplatz Räuchberghalle


----------



## Climax_66 (25. Juni 2016)

Bei dem Wetter Gestern, was wir dieses Jahr nicht so oft hatten, haben wir es wenigstens optimal genutzt! 
Schöne Feierabendrunde war das Jungs!


----------



## Climax_66 (28. Juni 2016)

Servus Gemeinde, Sonntag geht wieder was, neu genial kennt ihr nicht. Interesse?


----------



## kreisbremser (28. Juni 2016)

in welche Ecke solls gehen? Uhrzeit? hab immer kindbedingt ein, zwei Einschränkungen.


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Juni 2016)

@ Kreisbremser  Tagesausflug wirds werden mit Anfahrt und Heimfahrt kannste 8 Stunden einplanen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (29. Juni 2016)

Ein ganz kleiner Einblick vom nächsten Sonntag das ist ein Trail von 7 verschiedene Trails die dort auf einen warten.


----------



## kreisbremser (29. Juni 2016)

muss leider passen. Samstag Vormittag werd ich mich in den Taunus wagen. Sonntag ist leider nicht drin.


----------



## kreisbremser (1. Juli 2016)

muss leider vom passen passen. Startzeit und Ort werden benötigt. seid bitte human, ich brauche viel Schlaf.


----------



## Climax_66 (1. Juli 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> muss leider vom passen passen. Startzeit und Ort werden benötigt. seid bitte human, ich brauche viel Schlaf.


Wenn Du früher ins Bett gehst kannst Du länger schlafen.......
Sartzeit  10 Uhr  Parkplatz in der Bahnhofstraße am Haus der Vereine in Bad Orb


----------



## kreisbremser (1. Juli 2016)

ich tue alles um dabei zu sein. wenn ich zwischendrin erschöpft vom Rad falle, bringt mir ein Glas äppler und benachrichtigt meine Frau.


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Juli 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich tue alles um dabei zu sein. wenn ich zwischendrin erschöpft vom Rad falle, bringt mir ein Glas äppler und benachrichtigt meine Frau.


Wir parken Dich dann im Wald Schloß mit Forellen Teich da gibts Biergarten Idylle und Äppler!! 
Du kannst auch als Staffel mit Frau antreten, Sie kann dann für Dich übernehmen.

Guckst Du:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramend (3. Juli 2016)

des war ne gaudi

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juli 2016)

Vorankündigung: 

*Samstag ganztags Trailshooting in Bad Orb*. 

Habe ich ein Strava-Date auf dem Steinbruchtrail . 
Kann ja nicht sein, dass ein blutjunger furzfrecher Südhesse meine Zeiten holt .


----------



## chrisk78 (5. Juli 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vorankündigung:
> 
> *Samstag ganztags Trailshooting in Bad Orb*.
> 
> ...



wird zeit, dass ich mal wieder nach orb komme um das feld von hinten aufzuräumen


----------



## robbi_n (5. Juli 2016)

Samstag wäre ich dabei, da kann ich auch ganztags, bin aber noch etwas lädiert vom Wochenende, mich hats 2mal fies geschmissen, hoffe das alles wieder richtig funktioniert bis dahin.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juli 2016)

chrisk78 schrieb:


> wird zeit, dass ich mal wieder nach orb komme um das feld von hinten aufzuräumen



Da bin ich gespannt. Wie siehts das nächste Wochenende bei dir aus?


----------



## chrisk78 (5. Juli 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Da bin ich gespannt. Wie siehts das nächste Wochenende bei dir aus?



samstag sommerfest von der firma. sonntag mittag evtl.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juli 2016)

chrisk78 schrieb:


> samstag sommerfest von der firma. sonntag mittag evtl.



Bei mir ginge nur Samstag. Sonntag muss ich das Zeugs für den Vinschgau vorbereiten und abends einer dunkelhäutigen Schönheit aus der Karibik beim Musizieren zuhôren...


----------



## Climax_66 (5. Juli 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vorankündigung:
> 
> *Samstag ganztags Trailshooting in Bad Orb*.
> 
> ...


Da misch ich mit, wenn ihr auf Zeitenjagd geht!   
Man muss ja zurückschlagen können wenn man angegriffen wird....


----------



## chrisk78 (5. Juli 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Da misch ich mit, wenn ihr auf Zeitenjagd geht!
> Man muss ja zurückschlagen können wenn man angegriffen wird....



dann lass mal größere zeitabstände fahren. dann muss ich auch nicht immer bremsen wenn ich hinter dir her roll


----------



## Climax_66 (5. Juli 2016)

chrisk78 schrieb:


> dann lass mal größere zeitabstände fahren. dann muss ich auch nicht immer bremsen wenn ich hinter dir her roll


Überhol halt wenn ich Dir den Trail zu parke. 
Wenn Du öfters mal dabei wärst wüsstest Du auch wo es lang geht, dann könnte ich Dich auch mal vor lassen, dann mach ich ma den Jäger und nicht den Haas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (5. Juli 2016)

Dann holt ihr mal die Zeiten und ich schaue das ich hinterherrolle

Wäre klasse wenn das Samstag klappt, da bin ich auch zeitlich mal flexibel


----------



## chrisk78 (5. Juli 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Überhol halt wenn ich Dir den Trail zu parke.
> Wenn Du öfters mal dabei wärst wüsstest Du auch wo es lang geht, dann könnte ich Dich auch mal vor lassen, dann mach ich ma den Jäger und nicht den Haas!



... da geb ich dir recht!


----------



## Ramend (5. Juli 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vorankündigung:
> 
> *Samstag ganztags Trailshooting in Bad Orb*.
> 
> ...


Wie ich sehe hat der Blutjunge Südhesse mächtig für wirbel gesorgt wer ist das nur?  

Ich fall leider aus ich lass euch mal alleine zeiten jagen 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (6. Juli 2016)

Ich denk am Samstag stehen die Chancen auf staubige Trails in dem Jahr am Besten, sollten wir nutzen, da dies Jahr 3 Tage schön ohne Regen schon sehr lang ist.
Beste Voraussetzungen für Fun, Shoppen petzen, Biergartenfeeling und Zeitenjagd!

Wäre 10.30 Uhr Treff in Orb Ok für euch?


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2016)

Samstag 1030 Bad Orb ist perfekt. 
Am Start sind der Kaltmacher, Chris0815, Präsi und Kulmi. Jemand vergessen?


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2016)

Chr0815: ich könnie dich ab HU mitnehmen - macht aber nur Sinn, wenn du komplett mitfährst. Ansonsten sehenswert uns um 1030 in BadOrb auf dem Parkplatz am Haus derVereine. Parkgebühren sind am Samstag nicht notwendig - behauptet immer Einer mit guten Ortskentnissen ...


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Samstag 1030 Bad Orb ist perfekt.
> Am Start sind der Kaltmacher, Chris0815, Präsi und Kulmi. Jemand vergessen?



Peter vergessen. wir sind also fünfe ...


----------



## robbi_n (6. Juli 2016)

ich hab noch Freefall79 dabei


----------



## chrisk78 (6. Juli 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Peter vergessen. wir sind also fünfe ...



Wünsche euch ne menge Spaß! 
Wer da mal mitgefahren ist, will sicher nur noch nach Orb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (7. Juli 2016)

Ho Ho Ho, 6 Leute  Fun Maximirum, Leute packt euch 1-2 Riegel ein und am Besten die Trinkblase voll. Wird warm.
Eingekehrt wird zum Schluss weil wenn ich ma 2 Äppler hab läuft im uphill nicht mehr viel.


----------



## chr0815 (7. Juli 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Chr0815: ich könnie dich ab HU mitnehmen - macht aber nur Sinn, wenn du komplett mitfährst. Ansonsten sehenswert uns um 1030 in BadOrb auf dem Parkplatz am Haus derVereine. Parkgebühren sind am Samstag nicht notwendig - behauptet immer Einer mit guten Ortskentnissen ...



Yay danke fürs Angebot aber ich müsste eh erst nach HU, dann kann ich auch komplett durch fahren 
Gibs ne Adresse fürs Navi ?


----------



## Kulminator (7. Juli 2016)

Bahnhofstr.7

Bis Samstag...


----------



## visionthing (8. Juli 2016)

Es ist schon eine ganze Weile her, dass ich mal mit euch eine Tour gefahren bin. Morgen würde es mal wieder passen. Könnte ich mich noch kurzfristig anschließen?


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juli 2016)

visionthing schrieb:


> Es ist schon eine ganze Weile her, dass ich mal mit euch eine Tour gefahren bin. Morgen würde es mal wieder passen. Könnte ich mich noch kurzfristig anschließen?


Klaro, wer da iss iss da...


----------



## visionthing (8. Juli 2016)

Top, dann bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (8. Juli 2016)

Woran erkenn ich euch, an den Marathon Hardtails  

nee , bis dann


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Juli 2016)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Woran erkenn ich euch, an den Marathon Hardtails
> 
> nee , bis dann


Guckst Du:


----------



## Freefall79 (9. Juli 2016)

Besten Dank an die sensationellen Guides, vorausfahrend, wie auch nach hinten absichernd!
Klasse Trails habt Ihr da, danke vom Touristen!


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Juli 2016)

War doch richtig "Fett" Jungs, geiler Ausritt Heute!
Wenns geil war dann beehren Sie uns bald wieder!
Im August Guiden Robin und Batman in denen Wohnzimmer mehr südlich vom Kamm.

Das man auch sehen kann das es Laune gemacht hat paar Pics:


----------



## robbi_n (9. Juli 2016)

Geil wars. 

Danke fürs Guiden.


----------



## chr0815 (9. Juli 2016)

Yo war klasse, besten Dank fürs guiden   Ich hoffe der Muskelkater ist morgen nicht all zu hart


----------



## visionthing (9. Juli 2016)

War echt klasse die Tour.


----------



## Ramend (20. Juli 2016)

Nächste Wocheende gibts eine Tour im Odenwald. Samstag wird geballert und Sonntag eine Tour in Amorbach nach eigener Variation 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juli 2016)

Samstag ballern? Wo denn?!? Bin nach dem Vinschgau noch in Übung?


----------



## Ramend (21. Juli 2016)

Bei mir hausrunde einige nette kleingkeiten gute variation 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisk78 (23. Juli 2016)

morgen 11 Uhr Treffpunkt Amorbach am Ende des Russenpfads... 30k 1000HM.


----------



## Climax_66 (25. Juli 2016)

Servus, nach kurzer Urlaubspause gibts für Mittwoch Abend 27.7. ein offiziellen "After Work Ride Date"  
18 Uhr Parkplatz Räuchberghalle in Hörstein ist Start. Auf euer kommen freuen wir uns!

PS. verspäteter  Urlaubsgruß ausm Vinschgau.


----------



## robbi_n (25. Juli 2016)

Ok

Bis dann


----------



## fabe87 (26. Juli 2016)

Hi, ich komme aus Maintal und würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen. Kann man einfach erscheinen oder muss man sich vorher anmelden?

Grüße 
Fabian


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2016)

fabe87 schrieb:


> Hi, ich komme aus Maintal und würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen. Kann man einfach erscheinen oder muss man sich vorher anmelden?
> 
> Grüße
> Fabian



Hi Fabian, einfach pünktlich erscheinen und mitfahren. Anmeldung ist nicht nötig. Aufmahme und Einstand in flüssiger Form  willkommen...


----------



## fabe87 (27. Juli 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hi Fabian, einfach pünktlich erscheinen und mitfahren. Anmeldung ist nicht nötig. Aufmahme und Einstand in flüssiger Form  willkommen...


Super dann versuche ich an einem der nächsten Treffen dabei zu sein 
Heute, bzw unter der Woche, wird es generell etwas schwierig. Aber an einem WE dann sicherlich.
Und das mit dem  wird auch eingeplant


----------



## robbi_n (27. Juli 2016)

Schön wars 


Heiko, den Maxxis hab ich geordert, bin gespannt


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Juli 2016)

Jo war fein Heute. 
Nächster Termin für richtig feine Trails ist am Samstag in Bad Orb
wer einmal dort war will immer wieder hin...


----------



## Taunide (28. Juli 2016)

Dürfte man sich anschließen? Wir wären zu zweit.
Wann und wo wäre der Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (28. Juli 2016)

Taunide schrieb:


> Dürfte man sich anschließen? Wir wären zu zweit.
> Wann und wo wäre der Start?


Servus, klar könnt ihr euch anschließen, nur muss ich euch leider um eine Woche schieben,  da von uns intern fast alle für dieses WE. kurzfristig abgsagen mussten und Wir das um eine Woche verschieben.
Wir würden uns aber freuen wenn ihr das Wochende drauf am Start seit.
Treff und Uhrzeit geben Wir Mitte nächster Woche hier bekannt.


----------



## fabe87 (29. Juli 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Servus, klar könnt ihr euch anschließen, nur muss ich euch leider um eine Woche schieben,  da von uns intern fast alle für dieses WE. kurzfristig abgsagen mussten und Wir das um eine Woche verschieben.
> Wir würden uns aber freuen wenn ihr das Wochende drauf am Start seit.
> Treff und Uhrzeit geben Wir Mitte nächster Woche hier bekannt.


Schade, morgen wäre perfekt gewesen. Nächstens Samstag sieht es zeitlich wieder schwierig bei mir aus.
Wann startet ihr denn in der Regel und wie lange seid ihr unterwegs?


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Juli 2016)

fabe87 schrieb:


> Schade, morgen wäre perfekt gewesen. Nächstens Samstag sieht es zeitlich wieder schwierig bei mir aus.
> Wann startet ihr denn in der Regel und wie lange seid ihr unterwegs?


Moin,
am Wochenende meist Samstags starten wir so gegen 11 Uhr,  Zeit sollte man schon etwas mitbringen, nicht weil wir übermäßig viele Meter machen sondern weil wir es nicht so eilig haben.
Ein Shoppen im Biergarten nach der Tour gehört eigentlich als fester Bestandteil dazu.
Je nach dem wo gefahrn wird stehen so 1000hm und 30km aufm Programm mal 20% mehr oder weniger wie wir noch Lust haben.

PS.  Ich fahr Morgen auch, nur ist meine Startzeit für Morgen noch etwas unklar weil ich frühs durch die internen Absagen noch was anderes vorgenommen habe das hat sich mit den Antworten hier überschnitten.
Weil ich allein fahr und die Zeit unklar ist hab den den offiziellen Charakter abgesagt.
Wem Morgen Vormittag eine Zeitangabe  reicht und in kleiner Runde fahrn will, würde gehn, so als "kennenlern Runde".
Wer also flexibel und Interesse hätte, kann mir seine Handy Nr. per PN schicken, geb dann Morgen Vormittag so früh wie möglich per WhatsApp Bescheid.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (29. Juli 2016)

Taunide schrieb:


> Dürfte man sich anschließen? Wir wären zu zweit.
> Wann und wo wäre der Start?



Hand hoch. Da simmer dabei.


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Juli 2016)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Hand hoch. Da simmer dabei.



? Morgen jetzt oder nächste Woche?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (30. Juli 2016)

@Climax_66 
Bin jetzt von nächster Woche ausgegangen, hab dein letzten Post nicht ganz zu Ende gelesen.
Der Herr Taunide wäre dann mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (30. Juli 2016)

Ok dann bis nächste Woche, wir freuen uns.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2016)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Hand hoch. Da simmer dabei.



Dich kenn ich doch. Wir haben uns letztes Jahr am Kamm kennengelernt, oder?!?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (30. Juli 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Dich kenn ich doch. Wir haben uns letztes Jahr am Kamm kennengelernt, oder?!?



Stimmt, richtig...  
Und den Climax66 meine ich in MIL schon getroffen zu haben.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2016)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Stimmt, richtig...
> Und den Climax66 meine ich in MIL schon getroffen zu haben.


Dann wirds Zeit für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt...


----------



## Drahtesel_ (30. Juli 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Dann wirds Zeit für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt...



Machen wir !


----------



## Climax_66 (30. Juli 2016)

Echt, schon paar Tage her oder kann mich an eine blaue Ziege gar nicht mehr erinnern, da wird es wirklich Zeit für eine Gehirn Auffrischung, kann auch sein das ich alt werde....


----------



## Drahtesel_ (31. Juli 2016)

Die Ziege habe ich erst seit Ende 2015... vorher ein schwarzes Torque. 

Heut jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Climax_66 (31. Juli 2016)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Die Ziege habe ich erst seit Ende 2015... vorher ein schwarzes Torque.
> 
> Heut jemand unterwegs?


Ah Ok, Heute bei mir schlecht, hab noch Private  Büro und PC Arbeit zu machen und bisschen chillen am letzten Urlaubstag.
Nächstes WE bin ich wieder am Start.


----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte unter der Woche mal abends zum Kamm. Wie siehts bei euch zeitlich aus?!?


----------



## Climax_66 (31. Juli 2016)

Welcher Tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2016)

Di, Mi oder Do... Bin noch unentschlossen. Je nachdem wer wann kann ?


----------



## robbi_n (31. Juli 2016)

Donnerstag wäre ich für eine Runde bereit. Start 18.00

Samstag und Sonntag bin ich raus.

Robbi


----------



## Climax_66 (31. Juli 2016)

Ja Donnerstag 18 Uhr wäre bei mir auch der einzige Tag an dem es klappen könnte.


----------



## Climax_66 (31. Juli 2016)

18Hundert beim Checker vorm Schaufenster?


----------



## Climax_66 (31. Juli 2016)

Ach und das sich keiner nix vornimmt Samstag ist gesetzt!


----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> 18Hundert beim Checker vorm Schaufenster?


Ok Do 1800 beim Checker in Alzenau. Start HU 1700. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## fabe87 (31. Juli 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ok Do 1800 beim Checker in Alzenau. Start HU 1700. Wer ist dabei?


Ich versuchs, wird aber zeitlich ne enge Kiste (arbeit lässt grüßen).
Wo wäre denn Treffpunkt in HU?


----------



## Kulminator (1. August 2016)

Treffpunkt wie letztes Mal 1700 vor dem Arbeitsamt (gegenüber HBF).


----------



## chrisk78 (1. August 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ok Do 1800 beim Checker in Alzenau. Start HU 1700. Wer ist dabei?



ich nicht. ob wir es dieses jahr nochmal packen, gemeinsam ne tour zu fahren? für´s WE bin ich auch raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (3. August 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ok Do 1800 beim Checker in Alzenau. Start HU 1700. Wer ist dabei?


Wenn es Morgen wieder so pisst, (sagt die Wetter App voraus ) dann bin ich raus Leute, Samstag hingegen soll das Wetter wieder ok sein. (Sorry Roman)


----------



## Kulminator (3. August 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ok Do 1800 beim Checker in Alzenau. Start HU 1700. Wer ist dabei?



Wir verschieben auf nächste Woche. Sorry, klappt nicht wegen der Arbeit


----------



## Climax_66 (3. August 2016)

Wäre den jemand am Samstag mit am Start?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (3. August 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wäre den jemand am Samstag mit am Start?



Wir (Taunuide und ike) wollten die Bad Orb Runde mal unter die Stollen nehmen.


----------



## Climax_66 (4. August 2016)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Wir (Taunuide und ike) wollten die Bad Orb Runde mal unter die Stollen nehmen.


Ok, wenn noch jemand Lust hat sich anzuschließen, kann dies gerne tun.
Ich wollte am Samstag eine neue Variante testen,  da für treffen wir uns nicht auf dem Parkplatz im Ort wie gewohnt, sondern direkt am Biergarten.

Treff ist um 12.30 Uhr
 Jagdhaus Haselruhe
 Anfahrt über die Haselstraße, wenn ihr vor der Jagdhaus  steht fahrt noch ca. 100m weiter da gibt es genügend Parkmöglichkeiten, da steht auch so eine Tafel Übersichtskarte dort treffen wir uns.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (5. August 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ok, wenn noch jemand Lust hat sich anzuschließen, kann dies gerne tun.
> Ich wollte am Samstag eine neue Variante testen,  da für treffen wir uns nicht auf dem Parkplatz im Ort wie gewohnt, sondern direkt am Biergarten.
> 
> Treff ist um 12.30 Uhr
> ...



Danke. Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunide (7. August 2016)

Danke nochmal fürs guiden, war eine nette Runde.


----------



## Kulminator (14. August 2016)

Moin moin Zusammen, haltet euch kommenden Samstag frei. Episches Trailvergnügen bei Grossheubach mit den Jungs vom Untermain... 
Weitere Infos folgen...


----------



## chrisk78 (19. August 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin moin Zusammen, haltet euch kommenden Samstag frei. Episches Trailvergnügen bei Grossheubach mit den Jungs vom Untermain...
> Weitere Infos folgen...



treffpunkt 11:30 mainstrasse 15 ghb


----------



## Kulminator (29. August 2016)

Moin, hat diese Woche wer Zeit und Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde zum Kamm?!?


----------



## robbi_n (13. September 2016)

Ich hätte Zeit, und wohl auch Lust generell mal wieder zu mit euch zu fahren, aber Schulter sagt noch Nein.

Hoffe das ich ab nächster Woche wieder vernünftig fahren kann. War zwar am WE Enduro One fahren, aber mache noch bissi Pause da ich nicht zu viel riskieren will.


----------



## Climax_66 (13. September 2016)

Am Wochenende sind erst mal Demodays in Alzenau, hoffe nur das der Samstag nicht voll und ganz verregnet ist...


----------



## Mattotor (9. Oktober 2016)

Läuft hier noch was?


----------



## Kulminator (9. Oktober 2016)

Mattotor schrieb:


> Läuft hier noch was?



klaro... ziemlich regelmässig. 
wird nur nicht alles öffentlich gemacht.


----------



## Mattotor (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde auch mal gerne mit.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Oktober 2016)

Mattotor schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mal gerne mit.


lässt sich einrichten. ich geb dir Bescheid, wenn wieder was ansteht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattotor (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre fast jeden Tag hoch.
Wenn ihr ne Whats App Gruppe habt,könnt ihr mich ja einladen.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Oktober 2016)

wenn du so häufig fahren kannst, bist du entweder nicht berufstätig oder Profifahrer..?


----------



## Mattotor (9. Oktober 2016)

Ach quatsch.
Ich wohne ja am Fuß vom kamm.Wenns schnell gehen muss,baller ich einmal hoch und runter.
Sind dann ca. 30-40 min für mich.
Wenn ich länger fahren will über rückersbach.


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Oktober 2016)

30-40min. Hoch und runter zu schnell für uns. Brauch ja ne Stunde bis ich auf Betriebstemperatur bin, lohnt so ein Quicki Einsatz überhaupt die Klamotten einzusauen..


----------



## Kulminator (9. Oktober 2016)

30-40 Minuten? E-Bike Fahrer? oder wohnst du in Hemsbach?


----------



## Mattotor (9. Oktober 2016)

Hab kein E bike.
Ich wohne bei Andys Stadtmetzgerei.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Oktober 2016)

dann bring etwas Zeit mit, wenn du mit uns hochwillst.


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Oktober 2016)

Also doch zu schnell für uns ,in 30min. Hemsbacher Kreuz hoch und den 3Wege Trail runter bis zum Andy ist ne Ansage...


----------



## Mattotor (9. Oktober 2016)

Klar,bin nur bergauf schnell.☺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattotor (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich will keine Wettrennen fahren.
Nur in gesellschafft hoch und die Trails kennenlernen. Ich fahre im Moment den wo man Kälberau rauskommt.
Aufm Trail bin ich halt net der schnellste, aber wird noch


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Oktober 2016)

Jo, bischen Zeit müsste dann mitbringen und ach net eilig habe......


----------



## Mattotor (9. Oktober 2016)

Ja geht heute nix mehr?


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir nicht mehr, Heute Familien Tag.


----------



## Mattotor (9. Oktober 2016)

Ok,ihr sagt ja bescheid,wenn was läuft.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Oktober 2016)

nächsten Samstag Orb. bei Interesse kurz melden ..,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (2. November 2016)

Hat morgen jemand Lust und Zeit tagsüber? Gemütlich hoch, spaßig runter?
Hab Urlaub und bin daher einigermaßen flexibel :daumen :
Entweder würde ich mich guiden lassen oder try_and_error_scouten


----------



## Mattotor (2. November 2016)

Ich fahre morgen.
So ab 17:00 circa


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. November 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, würde aber gerne eher.
Nightrides sind nicht sooooo mein Ding, schon garnicht in unbekanntem Gelände


----------



## Mattotor (2. November 2016)

Früher kann ich net.
Hab gedacht du bist von hier.


----------



## Kulminator (2. November 2016)

ich muss bis ca 1800 schaffen. bis ich dann aufs Bike komme, wirds zu spät...


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. November 2016)

Mattotor schrieb:


> Hab gedacht du bist von hier.



Kein Problem, dann gern ein anderes Mal.
Nein, komme nicht aus der Gegend sondern bei Bad Vilbel. Wohne auch erst seit März in Hessen und bin neugierig auf neue, interessante Reviere.


----------



## Alex1206 (3. November 2016)

Ich mache gerne Nightrides (bleibt mir auch nix anderes übrig bei meiner Arbeitszeit ) und da ich noch nicht viele Trails in der Umgebung kenne wäre ich bei der Try and Error Methode dabei. Und am Wochenende ist Familienzeit. Daher gerne unter der Woche ab 19 Uhr wenn jemand Lust hat.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Dezember 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/peti...skopf-schotten-bitte-gebt-eure-stimme.826430/


----------



## cube-rider-73 (15. Februar 2017)

Servus ,

existiert der Treff noch ? wie verabredet ihr euch ? wenns zeitlich bei mir paßt würde ich mal reinschnuppern (Wetter wird ja jetzt besser  ? Fahre meist Kamm vom Wasserwerk Karlstein aus hoch ?

Gruß


----------



## pmbarney (15. Februar 2017)

Wir treffen uns immer mal wieder, meistens über ne Whatsapp Gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattotor (15. Februar 2017)

Ich fahre regelmäßig.

Mit der "Gruppe" war ich noch nie unterwegs, haben sich nie gemeldet.


----------



## cube-rider-73 (15. Februar 2017)

Jo ist ja einfacher & Zeitgemäßer , kann man da mal eingruppiert werden .


----------



## pmbarney (15. Februar 2017)

schick halt ne PN und ich füge dich hinzu - letztes Jahr sind wir öfter mal Bad Orb gefahren. Die anderen waren letzte u. vorletzte Woche auf dem Kamm


----------



## Climax_66 (17. Februar 2017)

Wir fahren Samstag also Morgen bisschen am Hahnenkamm Treff/Start ist 11 Uhr Parkplatz Räuchberghalle in Hörstein,
Wir fahren sehr gemütlich hoch und auch nur das wir runter können, Enduro/Trail halt. Racer, Uphill Könige und Bikeparkjünger werden bei uns nicht glücklich, wir sind Naturtrailsüchtig.
Alter liegt zwischen 25 und 51
Wir sind Spaß orientiert und verfolgen keinerlei sportliche Ziele.
Gefahren wird zu 90% am Wochenende im Sommer ab und an auch mal Abends unter der Woche.
Wer also genauso tickt darf sich gerne dazu gesellen.
Alles andere hat auf Dauer eher wenig Sinn.


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Februar 2017)




----------



## Climax_66 (25. April 2017)

Servus Freunde des Trail reitens.
Am Sonntag 30.4. machen wir eine gemütliche Ausfahrt.
ca. 30 km 1000 hm.
Tempo uphill langsam, Tempo Downhill jeder wie er will und kann.
Wer mal mit will: Treff ist Parkplatz Räuschberghalle Alzenau/Hörstein. 11 Uhr


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. April 2017)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Servus Freunde des Trail reitens.
> Am Sonntag 30.4. machen wir eine gemütliche Ausfahrt.
> ca. 30 km 1000 hm.
> Tempo uphill langsam, Tempo Downhill jeder wie er will und kann.
> Wer mal mit will: Treff ist Parkplatz Räuschberghalle Alzenau/Hörstein. 11 Uhr


 
Och ja. Schnecke bergauf, runter so schnell wie es die (geringe) Hangabtriebskraft zulässt. Wenn hinreichend trocken. Sollten mir die 1000 hm zuviel werden, würde ich mich ggf. am oben am Haus mal ausklinken.


----------



## visionthing (27. April 2017)

Würde mich Sonntag auch mal wieder anschließen. War schon zu lange nicht mehr am Kamm.


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2017)

sehr feine Runde am HK heute. Top geguided Präsi. 
Alles Neue macht der Mai...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Mai 2017)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sehr feine Runde am HK heute. Top geguided Präsi.
> Alles Neue macht der Mai...


 
Jepp. Und ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, es durchzuhalten. Jetzt sorgt der schöne Mairegen auch noch dafür, dass der Pilzweg fahrbar wird... Kann ja kaum besser werden.


----------



## Mattotor (11. August 2017)

Gude, 
Wenn hier einer mit uns ballern will,melden


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. August 2017)

Würde ich gern an einem der kommende WE drauf zurückkommen


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. August 2017)

Wenn ihr bergauf nicht hetzt....

Und "ballern" naja. Meine Hangabtriebskraft ist nicht besonders gross. Wenn ihr es laufen lasst, habe ich keine Chance. Ich bleibe fast stehen, wenn ich bergab nicht pedalieren kann.


----------



## robbi_n (14. August 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wenn ihr bergauf nicht hetzt....
> 
> Und "ballern" naja. Meine Hangabtriebskraft ist nicht besonders gross. Wenn ihr es laufen lasst, habe ich keine Chance. Ich bleibe fast stehen, wenn ich bergab nicht pedalieren kann.




Kommt denke ich auf die "steile" des Trails an.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. August 2017)

Ja, bei 70° geht es. Aber da bremst ihr ja auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (14. August 2017)

Servus in die Runde.
Bin am 19.8 mal wieder unten in der Gegend, hatte vor, sollte die Wettervorhersage so bleiben wie momentan angesagt, am Feldberg ne Runde zu drehen, ca 30-35km und ca 1500hm. Falls einer von euch Lust hat einfach kurz bescheidgeben.


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. August 2017)

Wie sieht's denn kommenden Sonntag aus?
Würde mich gern mal anschließen. Gern gemächlich hoch und spassig runter


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn kommenden Sonntag aus?
> Würde mich gern mal anschließen. Gern gemächlich hoch und spassig runter


Samstag geht was....


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. August 2017)

Ist schon was fix?
Muss ich mal schauen, ob das das passt.


----------



## Kulminator (25. August 2017)

Treffpunkt Samstag 1030 in Orb am Haus der Vereine. 37km und 1300hm und im Anschluss Biergarten...


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. August 2017)

Zeitlich schaffe ich das nicht.
Konditionell ist das auch etwas zu tough mit meiner Kondition und 18kg Hobel 
Ride on


----------



## robbi_n (2. Oktober 2017)

Kriegen wir Ende Oktober noch mal nen Termin um ne grössere Runde mit >1000hm und ordentlichen Trails zu machen, Sa oder So, ich müsste das Familienintern nämlich planen.

Also falls Interesse würd ich schauen.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Oktober 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Kriegen wir Ende Oktober noch mal nen Termin um ne grössere Runde mit >1000hm und ordentlichen Trails zu machen, Sa oder So, ich müsste das Familienintern nämlich planen.
> 
> Also falls Interesse würd ich schauen.



klaro schaffen wir das...


----------



## Chrisgoon (19. Oktober 2017)

Bin kürzlich nach Aschaffenburg gezogen und fahre nun regelmäßig im Odenwald und Spessart. Würd mich auch sehr gern mal anschließen. Studiere hier in AB, daher zeitlich gut flexibel. Fahre idR ~25 km Runden mit 800-900 hm , möglichst knackige Trails bergab, 160mm.

LG
Chris


----------



## robbi_n (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke ich gehe am WE aufs Rad, am Kamm kann ich dir was zeigen, allerdings wird es dieses WE zu eher unchristlicher zeit morgens sein. Kann aber bescheid geben wenn ich genaues weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas88 (20. Oktober 2017)

Wenn mein neues Rad noch kommt bin ich am Sonntagmittag auch auf dem Hahnenkamm.


----------



## Chrisgoon (20. Oktober 2017)

Also dieses Wochenende bin ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht hier in der Region, die Wochenenden darauf können wir uns aber gern mal auf'm Hahnenkamm verabreden! 28/29.10 bspw


----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2017)

nächsten Samstag steht Orb auf dem Tourprogramm...


----------



## robbi_n (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin wohl für dies WE raus, Frau gehts nicht gut.

Nächsten Samstag steht Kreuzbergshuttle bei mir auf der To-Do Liste.


----------



## ml IX (25. Februar 2018)

Hallo liebe Freunde des gepflegten Bikens. 
Momentan läuft auf auf der Crowdfunding Plattform der Raiffeisenbank Main-Spessart ein Projekt, bei dem Ihr unseren Flowtrail finanziell unterstützen könnt.
In der Startphase benötigen wir 50 Unterstützer, die sich auf der Plattform registrieren.
Wenn wir die Anzahl haben, können wir in die Finanzierungsphase gehen und Ihr könnt mit dem Spenden loslegen.
Bei jeder Spende legt die Raiffeisenbank Main-Spessart zusätzlich 5€ zusätzlich oben drauf.
Schon mit 10€ seid Ihr dabei. Das sind gerade mal die Kosten einer neuen Fahrradkette. Also legt los, registriert euch und unterstützt unser Projekt!

https://raiba-msp.viele-schaffen-mehr.de/flowtrailburgsinn


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. April 2018)

Moin,
fährt jemand dieses Wochenende, idealerweise Sonntag?

Edit: Wettertechnisch macht morgen mehr Sinn


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. April 2018)

Leider nicht. Muss noch ein paar verdengelte Knochen auskurieren und der Doc hat noch kein ok gegeben, weil, ist erst 4 Wochen her.


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. April 2018)

4 Wochen?
Sind doch nur kleine Knochen!?


----------



## robbi_n (21. April 2018)

Ich war gestern fahren.

Morgen nur evtl und wenn dann nur sehr kurzfristig 2x hochrunner, je nachdem wie die kinder so drauf sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (21. April 2018)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> 4 Wochen?
> Sind doch nur kleine Knochen!?



Von den kleinen der größte. Beckenringfraktur. Einmal komplett durch und einmal ein Haarriß. Ach, und ein Stück vom Schambein ist auch noch abgebröselt. Mein Hintern ist irgendwie nicht ausreichend gepolstert. Zum Glück sind die Brüche nicht verschoben, obwohl ich die Linie nach der Bodenprobe noch zu Ende gefahren bin. Sehr langsam natürlich, weil aua.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. April 2018)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. April 2018)

Danke! Leichtes Krafttraining, wie Liegestütze und so, und leichte Dehnungsübungen gehen schon seit 2 Wochen wieder mit langsamen Steigerungen bis heute. Mal sehen, was der Doc morgen zu meinen Aktivitäten sagt.


----------



## cantankerous (18. Mai 2018)

Steht am Wochenende tourenmäßig was an?


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juli 2018)

Leute, am Kamm ist ein interessanter Schilderwald gewachsen. Uffbasse....


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Juli 2018)

Jo, letztes Wochenende waren schon ne Menge Autofahrer auf verschiedenen Schotterwegen (3er, Marienweg, etc.) unterwegs und haben einen beim Hochfahren argwöhnisch beäugt. Da wuchs in mir der Wunsch nach ner Helmkamera, da die Herren von Sicherheitsabstand nichts hielten und quasi "saugend" und nicht gerade langsam überholt haben. Ich vermute mal, dass sie die Einstiege in die Trails dokumentiert haben.

Ich schaue mir das jetzt gleich mal an und werde gegen 10:00 Uhr wieder "Lobbyarbeit" am Haus leisten (konsumieren,  Trinkgeld geben, nicht vorbeihacken).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. Juli 2018)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Leute, am Kamm ist ein interessanter Schilderwald gewachsen. Uffbasse....



Demnächst sollen wohl auch Zäune folgen. Wird noch interessant...


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Juli 2018)

So manches erschließt sich mir nicht. Da sind Wege gesperrt mit der Begründung, dass sie nicht zum Radfahren geeignet sind und solche mit gleichem "Schwierigkeitsgrad" nicht. Wer entscheidet, was fahrbar ist und was nicht? Es haben ja jahrelang jede Menge Leute gezeigt, dass am Kamm alles fahrbar ist. Also ein Verwaltungsvorgang, und um einen solchen handelt es sich bei diesen Wegsperrungen, muss  nachvollziehbar sein. D.h. die Forstverwaltung muss vorher z.B. eine Gefährdungsermittlung erstellt haben. Dürfte vor Gericht schwierig werden, wenn sie Gefahren quasi frei erfunden haben. Es braucht eine Grundlage, z.B. belastbare Zahlen zu Unfällen auf den jetzt gesperrten Wegen und diese Unfälle müssen auch noch in einem eklatanten Missverhältnis zu den unfallfreien Fahrten stehen. Solche Zahlen liegen mit Sicherheit nicht vor.
An anderer Stelle im Freistaat haben sie so etwas vor Jahren auch einmal versucht. Sind damit vor Gericht hinten runtergefallen. Die DIMB ist wohl schon informiert. Schaun mer mal. Ich habe heute am Haus beim Smalltalk mit den Betreibern so beiläufig mal fallenlassen, dass man uns Biker hier wohl nicht mehr haben möchte.

Was anderes: Danke an denjenigen, welcher auf meinem zweitliebsten Trail die beiden Längswurzeln im oberen Bereich rausgebuddelt hat. Falls Du mitliest, du weisst schon, welchen ich meine. Hast zwei Getränke bei mir frei. Für jede Wurzel eins. Falls wir uns mal oben treffen, sag mir Bescheid. Ich bin der untergewichtige Zwerg mit den übergewichtigen Bikes.


----------



## Nordender (22. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Trailsperrungen etwas mit ihrer vermeintlichen Unfallträchtigkeit zu tun haben, sondern viel mehr mit Bodenerosion, Wildschutz etc. zu begründen sind. Den Forst interessiert es doch einen Kehricht, ob ein Trail fahrbar ist. Die meisten Trails sind schlicht und ergreifend auf nicht legale Weise ohne Zustimmung des Waldeigentümers entstanden und die Sperren sind nun die Reaktion darauf. 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Was anderes: Danke an denjenigen, welcher auf meinem zweitliebsten Trail die beiden Längswurzeln im oberen Bereich rausgebuddelt hat.


Und wenn so etwas noch passiert braucht man sich wirklich nicht mehr ob der Sperren wundern. Eine Linie in den Wald ziehen ist das eine aber Eingriffe wie Wurzeln ausbuddeln gehen m.M.n. gar nicht.

Die DIMB ist informiert und es gibt wohl auch schon eine Stellungnahme der Stadt Alzenau, die hier aber noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## Hüby (24. Juli 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Was anderes: Danke an denjenigen, welcher auf meinem zweitliebsten Trail die beiden Längswurzeln im oberen Bereich rausgebuddelt hat. Falls Du mitliest, du weisst schon, welchen ich meine. Hast zwei Getränke bei mir frei. Für jede Wurzel eins. Falls wir uns mal oben treffen, sag mir Bescheid. Ich bin der untergewichtige Zwerg mit den übergewichtigen Bikes.



aaaalter.. dann fahr doch glei RennRad..


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juli 2018)

Entspann`dich. "Danke" heisst nicht, das der Trail vorher nicht fahrbar war. Wobei ich die Wurzeln durch meine Fahrmanöver nicht freigelegt habe. In diesem Zeitraum hatte ich nämlich ne Zwangspause. Jetzt ist er halt wieder in dem Zustand, in welchem er kurz nach seiner Entstehung war. Dafür ist das "Danke".


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juli 2018)

Love and Piece


----------



## Bejak (30. Juli 2018)

Über entfernte Wurzeln wird sich sicher der Förster "freuen", Bäume haben nicht umsonst oder zur Zierde Wurzeln.


----------



## robbi_n (30. Juli 2018)

So Sachen wie Wurzeln wegschneiden kapier ich garnet.

Wenn das jemanden stört das ein MTB-Trail wurzelig ist, der sollte evtl mal überlegen ob er nicht einfach was einfacheres fährt, oder evtl auf Crosser umsteigt. Grad solche Stellen sind ja das Salz in der Suppe. Aber ne, die Strava Zeit wird ja besser.


----------

